# Kubota with blower



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm getting hired for good money to do driveway snow removal in this Kubota. Live in Minnesota so there will be plenty of snow to practice on.. I have plenty of experience with snow but none in a tractor.
any tips I should know so I can impress them when I go for training?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The key thing is to plan out where you're going to throw the snow. You will need to change the throw distance to make sure you have nice tight banks. Start in the middle and throw to the sides. Watch out for windows in case you pick up a rock. Take a final pass around the perimeter to clean up the borders.


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks, by tight banks do you mean compact the edges along the drive?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Fotoguzzi said:


> Thanks, by tight banks do you mean compact the edges along the drive?


Yes. When the snow is blown all over the place it doesn’t look as nice. It requires changing the throw distance and angle quite a bit, which may be a little difficult when blowing in reverse. 

When i do the sidewalks in town, I neatly deposit the snow on the narrow boulevards. It requires a little practice to get the knack for it, but it has a well groomed look in the end.


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

It doesn't blow in reverse, it has a drag blade so you can drag the snow out of the backyard before blowing it in the front yard. So the tractor is driving forward when blowing. It does a way nicer job than any plow.. I've paid for the service the past few years and seen them do it and now I got on the crew.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I see. Sorry, I just assumed. Nice piece of equipment.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I hope you are insured for the business you have in mind.

I might also have something on the front of the tractor so you can get snow you otherwise couldn't get.


----------



## Racy2 (Aug 30, 2020)

You will so learn that you need to blow the snow with the wind.


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

I've had my training now, it's a blast to drive..top speed is 24mph.. I have 58 driveways on my route that will take about 5-6 hours to complete. All I need now is snow.. it's gonna be 74f tomorrow in Minneapolis.. climate change


----------



## FairFrank19 (Oct 29, 2020)

How it goes? @Fotoguzzi


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

We had a big snowfall in November. The first plow went great, I'm really good at it. Just waiting now for another snowstorm to get back at it.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Do you really need that big of a tractor for residential driveways? Snow storms don`t happen that often...lol. I think you`re gonna be pretty bored while waiting for snow storms...lol


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Do a toolbox check before leaving the office everyday. Tools and shear bolts for that blower.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Fotoguzzi said:


> any tips I should know so I can impress them when I go for training?


Yah, blow the snow into the neighbors yard. That's sure to impress them. 
Nice looking outfit. Should be fun using it.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Cvans said:


> Yah, blow the snow into the neighbors yard. That's sure to impress them.
> Nice looking outfit. Should be fun using it.


LOL, yeah been there done that, they sure dont like it much.


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

Ben, I'm in Minnesota and we do get big snow storms just not this month/year. The size blower is great for that 10-12" or heavy wet snow. I never blow on to the neighbors lot, the chute is very controllable. The company has over 900 contracts so there is a demand for the service but most drives could be easily done with a walk behind blower like I used to do myself.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Fotoguzzi said:


> Ben, I'm in Minnesota and we do get big snow storms just not this month/year. The size blower is great for that 10-12" or heavy wet snow. I never blow on to the neighbors lot, the chute is very controllable. The company has over 900 contracts so there is a demand for the service but most drives could be easily done with a walk behind blower like I used to do myself.


Well come on out to NY, we gots LOTS of snow to play with now LOL!
I watched your video, adorable LAB following you around. Looks like he`s having a blast 

Be safe out there!


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

You probably have Lyme's disease out there too? I lost that perfect lab last summer to Lyme's. Pink was the best dog ever.. I now have a new 4mo old pup, Bolt.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Fotoguzzi said:


> You probably have Lyme's disease out there too? I lost that perfect lab last summer to Lyme's. Pink was the best dog ever.. I now have a new 4mo old pup, Bolt.


Awwww, i`m so sorry to here that. I lost my black lab in 2017, cancer got her.

I know lyme`s disease oh to well. Its been very bad here in NY with it.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I had been looking for a pull type blower for a price I was willing to pay and never got one,
I did pick up an 8 footer this fall used it yesterday and today.
A pull type wouldn't have worked real well on this storm we just got,
38 inches of snow in one storm one of the largest that we have had.


----------

